# t.t. shopping and need help!!



## rvwannabe (Aug 6, 2006)

We are interested in buying a Forrest River Surveyor SV291.  The problem is, we are too tall for the showers (at 6' tall, which I do not consider that tall).  Has anyone else had this problem with this brand?

Also, went shopping today for a new t.t. and got a cheap price on a Heartland Trail Runner T2700TB ($12,000).  Does anyone have an opinion as to the quality of these campers?  I feel like the deal is almost too cheap and now I'm skeptical.


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 9, 2006)

Re: t.t. shopping and need help!!

Just remember like anything else,  you get what you pay for.  If you buy a tow behind for less than $1500.00 per linear foot you are buying an entry level trailer.  Quality varies greatly in this range of trailer.  I would look at the Artic Fox or the Keystone lines.  More money than some but usually worth it.


----------

